

Ask HN: Which VPS do you use/recommend? - eliben

I'm looking to switch from Bluehost shared hosting to a VPS for my personal website (couple of blogs, photo album, some private web apps). Which VPS do you use and recommend?<p>I was naturally looking at Linode, but their offering seems a bit pricey given that they cap you to 200GB/month transfer. Actually, with 4 CPUs and only 20GB of storage it smells like a solution for computing applications rather than web servers.
======
ohashi
I think the big question is it depends on your needs/budget. I use ec2 to test
stuff. But I use managed vps for important stuff. It also depends on what your
app does and where you expect to bottleneck (cpu/band/disk).

(Disclaimer: this is my startup) You might want to check
<http://reviewsignal.com/webhosting/compare/#tab2> which compares some big VPS
providers. It's rating is based on what people are saying (positive/negative)
about the company. I would think of it as 'customer happiness' it's not the
end-all of things you should look at, but it should probably factor in.

------
saniuk
I've had a VPS with KnownHost for almost two years now and haven't experienced
a single issue with their service. I've submitted dozens of support tickets
and they've always gone above and beyond to help me with issues that weren't
even caused by their service. They've responded to most of my tickets (non-
urgent) in under twenty minutes. I would definitley recommend them. You can
view their VPS plans here: <http://www.knownhost.com/vps_packages.html>

------
whichdan
I've been happy with Rackspace Cloud - their support is fantastic even for
non-managed accounts.

<http://www.rackspace.com/cloud/public/servers/pricing/>

They start at ~$16/mo, and only charge for outgoing bandwidth, but 200gb/mo
can get a little pricey.

Could you give a better idea of what you're looking for in terms of
resources/price/support?

~~~
eliben
$20/month is acceptable as long as I can get somewhat more storage and
bandwidth. I care less about CPUs for instance, because I expect them to be
idle most of the time.

------
rartichoke
Don't forget too that while Bluehost does offer unlimited BW, it's not really
unlimited. It's just good marketing.

The moment you start to get any real traffic on your site they are going to
shut you down without notice and ask you to either upgrade to their expensive
non-shared solution OR terminate your contract.

I've seen this happen in 2 different cases.

~~~
eliben
BlueHost bashing is a whole different topic ;-) It suffices to say that I'm
not even considering staying with them and using one of their more expensive
and supported offerings.

~~~
rartichoke
It's not just bluehost who advertises "OMG UNLIMITED EVERYTHING!" but then
insta-cancel you as soon as you get a hint of traffic.

~~~
OafTobark
It all depends. While I whole-heartedly agree unlimited is marketing BS, I
have some solid traffic sites on BH that run fine. They're not holy shit
traffic but they're solid traffic volume for a shared site

------
runjake
I use/love prgmr.com for my personal website plus a few small web apps.

Prices/configs:

<http://prgmr.com/xen/>

The bloke who runs it is on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=lsc>

~~~
eliben
Thank you for the advice. However, it appears it's even pricier than Linode ?!

~~~
runjake
At a quick glance, I see that Linode prices start at $19.95 a month. I have a
cheaper $12/mo plan with prgmr.com. There are even plans cheaper than $12/mo
at prgmr. Are there cheaper Linode plans than what I'm seeing somewhere?

~~~
eliben
For $20/month Linode gives 20GB disk, 200GB bandwidth

For $20/month, <http://prgmr.com/xen/> gives 24GB space, 160GB bandtwidth,
though more memory which I don't really need. You do, however, have a 6-month
subscription lower price which is cool.

------
abhijat
Does anyone have experience with openvz on <http://www.cheapvps.co.uk>? They
seem cheaper than linode and I have been looking to switch from linode after a
year due to budget constraints, the service from linode was excellent though.

------
padseeker
linode seems popular

<http://linode.com>

~~~
dangayle
I have two Linode's. They're so easy to spin up or spin down, it's a bright
sunny day's walk in the park compared to any other service. Ahem, _Amazon_.

You gotta deal with all the typical unmanaged VPS stuff, but their support and
the management of your linodes are second-to-none. I can't recommend them
enough.

~~~
nycacorp
Having worked in the technology industry for past 10 years; starting at Globat
(Web Hosting) now owned by one of the mega Web Hosting consolidators (who also
own BlueHost now); on a side note we were first to go Unlimited bandwidth
(pure marketing to compete with BlueHost and it became an industry trend), and
working for a CDN (NetDNA and MaxCDN) now; selfless promotion, every Website
owner should have a Content Delivery Network these days.

I have to go with Amazon EC2 for your one-time testing instances (location
availablity to spin up a box in Ireland or Singapore is great). If your doing
some more permentant stuff, then I would have to go with Linode or VPS.net
which both are unmanaged vps's. I can't recommend Rackspace cloud, good for
some things but not this area. If your looking for application hosting then
page.ly or WPEngine is the way to go for Wordpress Hosting, for other
application hosting it would be OnApp.

------
icebraining
I have a cheap XEN VPS in the Netherlands from <http://inceptionhosting.com/>

Never had any problems since I got it, 7 or 8 months ago.

------
blystad
<http://www.evorack.com/unmanaged-xen-vps.php> I've used EvoRack for about a
year, and I'm very happy with them.

~~~
eliben
Their offerings seem nice, but UK only?

------
tomas_
I'm pretty satisfied with <http://www.rosehosting.com> services. They have
servers in USA and UK.

------
kfullert
Assuming you're US, but you might want to give Bytemark or Bifolk here in the
UK a go (I've been a Bytemark customer for 10+ years now with a VPS)

~~~
mattbee
Thanks Kevin - I am _this_ close to flushing our beta list of invitations for
BigV after an 18 month beta test. Sorry if you've been waiting, I'm nearly
there :) See <http://bigv.io/prices> and email support@bigv.io if you'd like a
signup link in the next 1-2 weeks. Command-line interface, maximum 180GiB RAM,
8 permanent discs, starts at £10/month ($16 ?) for a 1GB system.

You can read a bit about how we built it too: [http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/Design...](http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2012/12/DesignAndImplementationOfBigV.pdf)

------
thisisdallas
I use a managed www.knownhost.com VPS that starts at $25 a month. They also
have an unmanged VPS that starts at $10.

------
DoritosMan
I recommend RamNode <http://www.ramnode.com/>

------
athem
BlueVM

They are cheap and have good deals on and off. Have not had any issues so far.

